# super simple coat



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

http://sewdelish.blogspot.com/2009/04/sew-quick-no-sew-sweater-for-chihuahua.html
I'm sure most have seen this idea, but i thought i'd post anyway just in case someone hasn't. I'm gonna go looking in closets.  lol


----------



## Usagi (Aug 26, 2010)

I love this! I just posted an topic earlier today asking for good places to buy little sweaters and jackets for cold weather. I have a bunch of old clothes im sure I could make a cute a cute sweater for my little guy out of. Thanks so much!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Awesome, post pics when you make one.


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

What a clever idea! Thanks for sharing, this is genius!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

wow this is so cool I never thought of this I have tons of my own jammies that need to be trashed from having bleach stains etc but I thought I'd keep them for the fabric but never knew what I could make of them thanks so much for posting this!!


----------



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

Thats a brilliant idea! I've made them using socks before, but never though of this! I have to make Maisie one!


----------



## chi's R me (Jun 30, 2009)

Cool, thanks for sharing. I can't sew but this looks easy enought.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Thanks for posting! I already thought of using a sleeve from my sweatshirt, but didn't think about using cute baby girl clothes that I have. This is great!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I'm glad it helped  Everyone should post pics of their creations!!!!


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

thats a brillaint idea x


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

O.k. I just wiped out 6 shirts for Midgie!! SUPER EASY! They look a little ruff around the edges but I have a brand new sewing machine that I need to learn to use & can pretty them up. I made 2 out of my old pink sweat shirt sleeves, 2 out of my 3-year olds old yellow sweat pants, & 2 out of my hubby old thermal underwear shirt sleeves. I think Midgie's ready for the cold weather now & she didn't know what to think about me trying all these on her, but I know she know's there for her cause when I took them off she got excited & pawed at them.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Awww that's so precious! I'm so glad this helped you.  I'm so ready to start crafting chi clothes, but scared because i'm a total novice. Gonna ask to borrow my moms sewing machine tomorrow when i go over to do her hair.  lol
You'll have to add some lace or eyelet , some colorful buttons, oooh the possibilities are endless.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

cherper said:


> Awww that's so precious! I'm so glad this helped you.  I'm so ready to start crafting chi clothes, but scared because i'm a total novice. Gonna ask to borrow my moms sewing machine tomorrow when i go over to do her hair.  lol
> You'll have to add some lace or eyelet , some colorful buttons, oooh the possibilities are endless.


There's nothing to be scared about. Practice makes perfect & you're right--the possibilities are endless. There's just something about when you put the clothes on your Chi that YOU made-gives you a really special feeling. I'm going to get my new sewing machine & try to learn how to use it to sew Midgie name across the back of the shirts.


----------

